
Using Terraform to manage Kubernetes resources - basic1point0
https://www.hashicorp.com/blog/managing-kubernetes-applications-with-hashicorp-terraform/
======
basic1point0
what do you guys think about this? good, bad and the interesting bits....
please share :)

